# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  Ocho pueblos del Pirineo se quedan sin agua por la falta de lluvias y el aumento del turismo

## sergi1907

Localidades de Jacetania, Sobrarbe y Ribagorza se abastecen con cisternas, igual que 6 granjas del Bajo Cinca.


Están en pleno Pirineo pero por sus grifos no sale ni una gota de agua desde hace semanas, a no ser que los bomberos acudan puntualmente a rellenar sus depósitos. La escasez de lluvias durante los últimos meses y el aumento de la población en la época estival han hecho que ocho pueblos de Jacetania, Sobrarbe y Ribagorza hayan tenido que solicitar el envío de cisternas para consumo humano. A ellos hay que sumar seis granjas del Bajo Cinca y otra explotación ganadera de Sabiñánigo, donde los manantiales tampoco dan abasto.

Jacetania es la zona con más poblaciones afectadas, con cuatro. Se trata de Sinués, en Aísa, y de tres núcleos de Jaca: Osia, Atarés y Lastiesas Altas. En Ribagorza, los habitantes de Roda de Isábena reviven este verano una situación que no sufrían desde hace años, y también en el núcleo de Luzás (Tolva). Algo similar ocurre en los núcleos sobrarbenses de Bergua (Broto) y Silves (Boltaña).

 Sinués ha sido la última en sumarse a esta lista, ya que ayer mismo efectivos de Protección Civil de la Jacetania tuvieron que llevar agua a esta localidad, donde habitualmente viven menos de 20 personas, aunque en verano, sobre todo los fines de semana, se reúnen más de 50. "Ahora empieza a notarse la sequía con la caída de los caudales de los manantiales", comentó el presidente comarcal, José María Abarca.

 Además, el servicio de emergencias del Ayuntamiento de Jaca lleva desde junio transportando a Osia 7.500 litros de lunes al viernes, día en que hacen dos viajes para poder pasar el fin de semana. Según explicó el responsable del servicio, Miguel Ángel Ruiz, el caudal del barranco del que se abastecen baja mucho en esta época. Y desde julio, la tarea se ha extendido a Atarés y Lastiesas Altas. Al primero le suministran los 7.500 litros que caben en el camión cuba del Ayuntamiento "día sí, día no", mientras que al segundo pueblo acuden dos veces por semana con un camión 4x4 con capacidad para 3.500 litros, ya que el acceso al depósito es complicado.

Estos son los tres únicos pueblos de los 33 que dependen del Consistorio jaqués que aún se abastecen de manantiales, ya que el resto -salvo Ara, Abena y Binué, que acaban de estrenar una nueva traída que ha resuelto los problemas de veranos anteriores- se surten de dos depósitos de cabecera, situados en Rapitán (300.000 litros) y Asieso (700.000).

 En momentos puntuales el servicio municipal también cuenta con el apoyo de un camión nodriza de la Comarca de 12.000 litros. Esta es la cantidad de agua que suministran semanalmente al parador de Oroel, donde abre sus puertas un restaurante y hay una fuente muy frecuentada por los excursionistas.

 El aumento del turismo también se deja sentir en Roda de Isábena, donde llevan todo este mes dependiendo de las cisternas, ya que una de las fuentes de las que toman el agua está seca y la otra apenas mana. Protección Civil de la Ribagorza les abastece "a demanda", lo que durante la primera quincena obligó a realizar dos viajes diarios con 25.000 litros cada vez. Hacía varios años que los vecinos -unos 55- y los veraneantes no sufrían esta situación.

 También en Ribagorza, los bomberos tuvieron que llevar a finales de la pasada semana 40.000 litros a Luzás, en Tolva, aunque parece que en los últimos días las reservas se han ido recuperando. Además, los visitantes vuelven a sus lugares de residencia, con lo que se reduce el consumo. Habitualmente, solo hay unos 15 vecinos, que esperan contar con un nuevo abastecimiento de cara al próximo año. Además, desde el parque de Castejón de Sos tuvieron que suministrar agua a comienzos de este mes a Alins, en Laspaúles, cuyo depósito se queda pequeño cuando llegan los veraneantes.

 En Sobrarbe, los problemas habituales se han repetido en los últimos meses en Bergua, con unos 50 habitantes, y Silves, donde hay dos vecinos pero existe una zona de acampada. En la primera, se requieren desde mitad de mes dos cubas semanales de 10.000 litros.

 En Alto Gállego, los efectivos de Protección Civil únicamente han tenido que suministrar agua para el ganado del Grupo Pastores en la borda de Ayés (Sabiñánigo).

90.000 litros diarios para ganado

 Y en el Bajo Cinca, llevan a diario 90.000 litros de agua en cuatro viajes para llenar seis balsas de explotaciones ganaderas en Fraga, Torrente de Cinca y Ballobar.

 La nota positiva la pone Concilio, en Murillo de Gállego. La semana pasada los bomberos de la Hoya tuvieron que hacer dos viajes para llenar el depósito porque el manantial del que beben apenas manaba, pero desde el viernes no han tenido que pedir más agua, por lo que se espera que el acuífero se recupere poco a poco.

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/huesc...l_turismo.html

----------


## Luján

Esperemos que con la entrada del nuevo año hidrológico y el comienzo de las lluvias se aplaque esta situación.

Estos problemas habrán venido por el temprano deshielo de este año, que hizo que el agua que normalmente esté disponible en verano, cayera barranco y río abajo en primavera hacia el Ebro.

----------


## REEGE

Que falte agua por los pirineos... como decía un presidente del congreso:
"Manda Hue**s" Algún fallo debe haber en las infraestructuras de esas zonas, ya que no se entiende esa falta de agua.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Que falte agua por los pirineos... como decía un presidente del congreso:
> "Manda Hue**s" Algún fallo debe haber en las infraestructuras de esas zonas, ya que no se entiende esa falta de agua.


Gran parte del problema la tienen dos culpables:

- Uso de todo o gran parte del agua para riegos
- Y las eléctricas, pues deseosas de tener las turbinas las 24 horas del día funcionando hasta que desecan los embalses.

----------

